# Clear Creek 2/17/14



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Fished good ole clear creek for a couple hours this evening. Got into a ton of little brownies. Nothing over 9". Think they were stocked this past fall? Has anyone heard of any holdovers? I know 2011 was extra warm, and possibly a high kill-off year.

Had a great time, although most of the creek was covered with skim ice. Anyone else have any luck there lately?


----------



## maumeeriverflies (Feb 11, 2014)

Never fished it... I'd definitely like to get out there sometime.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

NICE REPORT MAN!! THATS A BEAUTIFUL PLACE, anyways the DNR data has repeatedly shown very few holdovers at Clear Creek attributed to the warm summer temps but Ive caught a few but its been many years back, they were only 12-13" so that would be a 1 year holdover, seen a few bigger darting around though so if you keep at it they will show for you!

Salmonid


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Very little holdovers due to meatheads keeping them. They are to stupid to read the no fish under 12" signs and have no regards for rules!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not to mention the upper watershed issues including but not limited to flash flooding, silt laden choco water, and drought! 

I also forgot to mention that I was NOT fly fishing, but I figured you guys would appreciate the report more than the meathunters in the SE Forum 

Looking to get into fly fishing though. In the market for a 4-6 wt new/used nicer setup.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Mushijobah said:


> Not to mention the upper watershed issues including but not limited to flash flooding, silt laden choco water, and drought!
> 
> I also forgot to mention that I was NOT fly fishing, but I figured you guys would appreciate the report more than the meathunters in the SE Forum
> 
> Looking to get into fly fishing though. In the market for a 4-6 wt new/used nicer setup.


Are you looking for a faster or slower rod? If you're just starting out fly fishing, I'd recommend something in the medium fast, 8' - 9' range. 5wt or 6wt is an excellent start, both will handle almost any fish in Ohio. Heavier rods throw a heavier line, therefore enabling casting larger or more wind resistant flies. There's not a huge difference between a 5 and 6, but I'd lean more to a 5wt of the two, but then again, I've been fishing UL for 40 years or so...


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

sbreech said:


> Are you looking for a faster or slower rod? If you're just starting out fly fishing, I'd recommend something in the medium fast, 8' - 9' range. 5wt or 6wt is an excellent start, both will handle almost any fish in Ohio. Heavier rods throw a heavier line, therefore enabling casting larger or more wind resistant flies. There's not a huge difference between a 5 and 6, but I'd lean more to a 5wt of the two, but then again, I've been fishing UL for 40 years or so...


Probably a medium fast like you recommended. I'll look into the 5's. I'll mostly be tangling with smallmouth bass, panfish and small trout. Not really into the whole steelhead scene at this time. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Yakphisher (Jul 9, 2013)

Yea not bashing everyone but it I have seen few individuals keeping them although they are way under 12" for legally. 
It doesn't matter what you use either.
Like many have already mentioned a good 4wt will make it more fun to catch bluegills and other smaller fish and its has plenty of backbone for larger smallies also. Only weight and size limit of flies is going to make or break but it should be a problem.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Yakphisher said:


> Yea not bashing everyone but it I have seen few individuals keeping them although they are way under 12" for legally.
> It doesn't matter what you use either.
> Like many have already mentioned a good 4wt will make it more fun to catch bluegills and other smaller fish and its has plenty of backbone for larger smallies also. Only weight and size limit of flies is going to make or break but it should be a problem.


Hey thanks for the tips!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i go to hocking and out icth class goes out their and electro shocks and we shocked up a 18inch brown before it even had a kype going on pretty impressive the holdover are few and far between but they are their


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> i go to hocking and out icth class goes out their and electro shocks and we shocked up a 18inch brown before it even had a kype going on pretty impressive the holdover are few and far between but they are their


Man I'm having some difficulty understanding what you meant after you said 18inch brown. What year was your class?


----------

